# All finished!



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, sort of. My 15 gallon tank is basically complete (cycled, and more or less decorated). My 60 is still cycling, but I took pics anyway.
Rather than fill up this message with the pics, I'll just post a link to my website.
I may cut down the Anacharis plants in the 15, and hide them behind the rock structure in the corner. I don't particularly like live (or at least _green_) plants appearance, but they are good for biological reasons...so I'm gonna keep them - just out of the way 
And yes, that's an old filter cartridge behind the rock thing now. I had put 6 gallons of the old water, plus the rock thing, and the old filter cartridge, hoping that will keep _most_ of the bacteria. The nitrates were sky high, so the other 9 gallons took care of that. But I expect my water to get slightly cloudy anyway. Oh well.

http://vivid-dawn.50megs.com/Love/Aquariums.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, theyre awesome looking!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

very very nice looking, what kind of lighting are you using, they look rally violet/blue ! i like it


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the rounded edges on the one, its neat.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

The lights are flourescent 19 watts (in 60g tank). The light itself is white, but I guess all that blue cloth makes it seem colored. Which is okay, I love blue (as you can tell LOL). I got the tank, with lights/hoods for $130 (after sales tax!) on sale.
Good thing I looked at Petsmart, as I was about to get the 55g from WalMart for $150 ... a'course, then I spent $90 on other junk for it (filter, heater, substrate, the bug)

I like the rounded corners of the 15g too. I'm kinda hoping I can find another Petsmart (or any store) that remodels soon, so I can get more tanks for way cheap! LOL I wasn't sure I'd like that shade of blue on the back, but with the gravel, it's pretty nice after all


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice tanks,

I did read the text and Try a tripod or set the camera on somthing like a small table. That will help make up the difference for not using a flash. It will hold the camera still so as it takes longer for the exposuer there will be no movement of the camera.


----------

